# Embarassing question about swollen labia....



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Need to ask if anyone has had swollen and itch labia: I've had it off and on over the last few weeks.  I'm just over 40 weeks and waiting to be induced next week. Theres increased discharge and its esp itchy at night: not smelly and its not thrush.  Canestan cream helps relieve the itch a bit but I thinks its more to do with the fact its cooling the area.  Even today it feels a bit puffy.  Is it just increased hormones?  This baby shows no sign out coming out!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Are you sure it's not thrush?  It doesn't always have the stereotypical symptoms.  Keep on using the canesten cream, if it's helping.  If it carries on, see your gp and he/she may wish to take a swab.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Symptoms have eased off now like before but they did come back after a day or two last night.  Just wondering if there are more hormones about esp at the end of pregnancy, if these hormones could be affceting me "down below"!  Will say tomorrow when I go in for induction but its not like any thrush problem I've had before: its more like a "too much sex in a short time frame" soreness and swelling (defo TMI!)


----------

